# 60P - for IAPLC '09



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi there. Here is the scaoe that I am currently working on.

Technical data:
*Aquarium:* 60/30/36cm
*Lighting:* HQI 70W 5200K
*Filtration:* Eheim 2213 - sponge, Substrat Pro
*Substrate:* ADA: Penac P, Penac W, Power Sand Special S, Aqua Soil Amazonia
*Hardscape:* Seiryu Stones, driftwood
*CO2:* pressurized 1,5kg
*Ferts:* ADA: Green Bacter, Green Gain, Phyton Git. PG: Classic, Makro KHCO3, MgSO4x7H2O, K2SO4

*Plants: *Bacopa australis, Eleocharis parvula, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Ludwigia arcuata, Micranthemum umbrosum, Pogostemon helferi, Proserpinaca palustris, Riccia fluitans, Rotala sp. Green, Rotala macrandra "Narrow", Christmas Moss, Pistia stratiotes
*Animals:* Nannostomus marginatus, Crossocheilus siamensis, Red Cherry shrimps

A few photos from the set-up:

Initial hardscape:









Hemianthus micranthemoides:









Slowly filling with the water:









First day:









After one week. The plants are growing nicely, I planted Glossostigma and Eleocharis in the foreground.









16 days after set-up. I will have to make a trimming soon. Glossostigma wasn't the best choice, I am seriously considering moss foreground.









More to come soon, hopefuly. All comments welcome!


----------



## rahamen (May 6, 2006)

Nice work, Chester. What hapened with your Glosso?

Rgds.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice work. Have you thought about adding any reds to the tank?


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks.
I took out the Glosso, It didn't really fit the aquascape.
I have red plants there - Ludwigia, Proserpinaca and Rotala - just have to wait till they become really red


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice work! Can't wait to see the completed aquascape.


----------



## rahamen (May 6, 2006)

chester said:


> Thanks.
> I took out the Glosso, It didn't really fit the aquascape.
> I have red plants there - Ludwigia, Proserpinaca and Rotala - just have to wait till they become really red


In this way you are going to get a better contrast. Keep us updated with new pics.
Rgds


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

It looks great. It's so lush


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

I really like what you did with the stones,although they are all the same size it looks great. 

In my opinion the only thing that does'nt fit is the Bacopa...i think you should stick the micranthemoides in the left and umbrosum and Rotala sp. Green in the right,and maybe a bit of red in the middle.

:thumbsup:


Dror.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you.
*A.Dror*, you might be right about the Bacopa. We will see in a couple of weeks.

Quick shot after the trimming:








I also added some Riccia in the foreground - curious to see how it will work.


----------



## Flurl (Jan 24, 2009)

Wowhee, that last photo sort of reminds me of a grown in shipwreck, how soothing


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Haha, I haven't thought about it. I might use it when choosing the title for the layout


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Just a little close-up update:


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow that looks great!!!


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

I really like your tank!!!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

whoa nice tank. I like it alot. So you decided to go with ricca for foreground?


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

You have made a great tank chester. I am just starting my first planted aquarium and I am kind of hung up on what substrate to use. I see you listed the products you used and it would be a big help if you could tell me in what order you put them down.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you all!
Yup, the foreground is Riccia - it looks all right I guess.
The substrate is laid as listed - Penacs at the bottom then 2l of Power Sand and about 11l of Aqua Soil.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

About how many gallons is your tank


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

65lts - about 17G. Correct me if I'm wrong - 1G=about 3,7lts?

An update, after making some changes in the background:


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

chester said:


> 65lts - about 17G. Correct me if I'm wrong - 1G=about 3,7lts?


That's right. Wow your photographs are amazing!
Love that hardscape you did. Beautiful tank.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you, Pinto. But my photographs are really far from good, believe me!


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello again.
I've decided to go a bit "wild" so all the stems (except HM) were replaced with Echinodorus and Ceratopteris.










I am not sure if I will manage to prepare this aquascape for the contest... Will see


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Like this setup better. The other was nice but this one seems more natural.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

The tank was sent to IAPLC. Here is a close up from the final photo session:









This aquascape probably won't grade high in the Contest, I will try better next year.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Very beautiful setup. Keep us updated on the growth and evolution of the tank.


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Like your tank, simple & nice. I planned to down size to what you did, easier to maintain. Keep it up.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

This tank has already been finished


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the final shot of the aquascape:









It ranked 414


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Good job! I love the look of that foreground.


----------

